# Heading To Paradise Tomorrow Morning



## Palguy (Jul 27, 2009)

Leaving in 24 hours, all checked in and ready to go. Five days on Oahu and on to Kauai for a week at Waiohai (our first trip to Kauai).


----------



## ricoba (Jul 27, 2009)

Have fun!


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jul 27, 2009)

The place we really liked on Oahu was, I believe, Kailua Bay. We later saw it on a travel program or something so I could get the name. It is across the freeway on the other side of the island from Waikiki. Quiet, big beautiful beach and crazy strip, calm water. Really lovely.
Liz


----------



## Palguy (Jul 27, 2009)

It has to be the most beautiful beach in Hawaii as far as we are concerned. 

     We always spend our last day (before our overnight flight) at Kailua Beach Park. We drive the coastal route, sightseeing, taking pictures and then stop in town, pick up picnic supplies and spend the rest of the day. watching the windsurfers, paddling a kayak out to the surrounding islets and lounging in the shade, napping. It is the favorite beach of our grandson. He always makes friends with some of the local children and has never failed to fill the entire day there. 

  The showers there make it easy to cleanup and change into fresh clothes for the trip home.

     We will be doing it again on Aug. 11th. A fitting last day, to spend it in such a beautiful setting. Always leaves us wanting to come back.


----------



## Kenrabs (Jul 27, 2009)

We just returned from 21 days on the islands, Kauai. Hawaii, Oahu. Have a great time. We already miss sunning on Sunset beach. Kauai is fantastic. The Canyon is a real sight. We saw a 10 Nenes daily at Hanalei Bay Resort. A monk seal could be seen sunning at the lighthouse. If you enjoy shaved ice try Wishing Well right before you get to the center of Hanalei. We thought it was much better than the famed Matsumoto's on Oahu. We also prefered Aoki's over Matsumoto's which was next door and a smaller line.


----------



## shmoore (Jul 27, 2009)

I think I m turning green. We go to Kona for a month in 86 days and counting every second. We think it is heaven on earth. Have a blast. :whoopie: :whoopie:


----------



## Palguy (Jul 27, 2009)

Kenrabs said:


> We just returned from 21 days on the islands, Kauai. Hawaii, Oahu. Have a great time. We already miss sunning on Sunset beach. Kauai is fantastic. The Canyon is a real sight. We saw a 10 Nenes daily at Hanalei Bay Resort. A monk seal could be seen sunning at the lighthouse. If you enjoy shaved ice try Wishing Well right before you get to the center of Hanalei. We thought it was much better than the famed Matsumoto's on Oahu. We also prefered Aoki's over Matsumoto's which was next door and a smaller line.



Thanks for the advice. My grandson has wanted to see the Nene since his first visit, we will visit the resort in hopes they will be there. He also has not seen a monk seal, so hopefully we will encounter it as well.

The shave ice sound divine and a must on any island.

Any other suggestions would be appreciated. We are going fishing with Captain Terry and "Hawaiian Style Fishing" as the highlight of our visit and hopefully will enjoy some fresh grilled fish.


----------



## KevinB (Jul 27, 2009)

We just came back as well. We were at The Shearwater the 18th to the 25th. Head over to Poipu in front of Brenecke's early one morning, there was a Monk seal sunning on the beach when we got there early enough. Back to work today was a killer.


----------



## Kenrabs (Jul 27, 2009)

Palguy said:


> Thanks for the advice. My grandson has wanted to see the Nene since his first visit, we will visit the resort in hopes they will be there. He also has not seen a monk seal, so hopefully we will encounter it as well.
> 
> The shave ice sound divine and a must on any island.
> 
> Any other suggestions would be appreciated. We are going fishing with Captain Terry and "Hawaiian Style Fishing" as the highlight of our visit and hopefully will enjoy some fresh grilled fish.



The Nene arrived there in the morning near the rear buildings. They can make more noise than the roosters when they fly in. When you visit the Canyon bring some sandwichs and plenty to drink for the ride. We did the helicopter tour with Blue Hawaiin and it was great. The ride was real smooth. Our pilot Andy use to live in our home town. We were disappointed with the quality of the inflight DVD. The colors are dull nothing like the lively colors we saw. Since the computer decides where you sit do to weightI got an inside seat which made it a little difficult to take pictures as did the reflections on the windows when facing certain directions. If I was ever to do it again I would go with Jack Hatters Doors Off flight where there is no middle seating.


----------



## Palguy (Jul 27, 2009)

Kenrabs said:


> The Nene arrived there in the morning near the rear buildings. They can make more noise than the roosters when they fly in. When you visit the Canyon bring some sandwichs and plenty to drink for the ride. We did the helicopter tour with Blue Hawaiin and it was great. The ride was real smooth. Our pilot Andy use to live in our home town. We were disappointed with the quality of the inflight DVD. The colors are dull nothing like the lively colors we saw. Since the computer decides where you sit do to weightI got an inside seat which made it a little difficult to take pictures as did the reflections on the windows when facing certain directions. If I was ever to do it again I would go with Jack Hatters Doors Off flight where there is no middle seating.



Do you have a link to the Jack Hatters doors off ride? We were able to get front seat guarantees with Safari Helicopters on the Big Island for an extra $50 apiece.


Found it. It was Jack Harters, thanks for the tip.


----------



## Hawaiibarb (Jul 27, 2009)

*More Nene*

Another place where you can almost always see nene is at the Kilauea Lighthouse on Kauai.  Kilauea is on the way to Princeville.  

Enjoy.....I'm not sure when I'll get back to Kauai,  but I don't get much sympathy since I live on Oahu!   I'm glad you all enjoy Hawaii!

barb


----------



## Palguy (Jul 27, 2009)

Hawaiibarb said:


> Another place where you can almost always see nene is at the Kilauea Lighthouse on Kauai.  Kilauea is on the way to Princeville.
> 
> Enjoy.....I'm not sure when I'll get back to Kauai,  but I don't get much sympathy since I live on Oahu!   I'm glad you all enjoy Hawaii!
> 
> barb



This time tomorrow we will be on Oahu, thanks for the tip. The lighthouse is near the top of our list of things to do.

Early to bed now. Up at 4:30AM, first flight out at 6:00AM.

I'll post as many pictures and details as I can over the next two weeks. If anyone has anything to inquire please feel free to request it.

I feel like a kid on Christmas Eve tonight, I can't wait to see what tomorrow morning has in store.

Aloha


----------



## jlr10 (Jul 27, 2009)

Palguy said:


> Thanks for the advice. My grandson has wanted to see the Nene since his first visit, we will visit the resort in hopes they will be there. He also has not seen a monk seal, so hopefully we will encounter it as well.



I might just be lucky but all three times I have been at Waiohai I have seen a seal on the beach at Poipu.


----------



## happymum (Jul 28, 2009)

For those (like me) who had not heard of Nene before - here is the definition :

The Hawaiian Goose or Nēnē, Branta sandvicensis, is a species of goose endemic to the Hawaiian Islands. The official bird of the State of Hawaiʻi, the Nēnē is exclusively found in the wild on the islands of Maui, Kauaʻi and Hawaiʻi. The Nēnē gets its Hawaiian name from its soft call.


----------



## thinze3 (Jul 28, 2009)

Liz Wolf-Spada said:


> The place we really liked on Oahu was, I believe, Kailua Bay. We later saw it on a travel program or something so I could get the name. It is across the freeway on the other side of the island from Waikiki. Quiet, big beautiful beach and crazy strip, calm water. Really lovely.
> Liz




Waimea Beach Park is also very nice on the North Shore. Hard to find parking but well worth the effort. My kids enjoyed jumping from the rocks into the deep clear water. Nice rolling waves and big beach - very enjoyable.


----------



## daventrina (Jul 28, 2009)

shmoore said:


> I think I m turning green. We go to Kona for a month in 86 days and counting every second. We think it is heaven on earth. Have a blast. :whoopie: :whoopie:


Don't ya just wish that was a transposed typo...
Going for 86 days in a month


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 28, 2009)

happymum said:


> For those (like me) who had not heard of Nene before - here is the definition :
> 
> The Hawaiian Goose or Nēnē, Branta sandvicensis, is a species of goose endemic to the Hawaiian Islands. The official bird of the State of Hawaiʻi, the Nēnē is exclusively found in the wild on the islands of Maui, Kauaʻi and Hawaiʻi. The Nēnē gets its Hawaiian name from its soft call.



Even more interesting, Nenes are the descendents of Canadian Honkers who some how lost their way and ended up in Hawaii!  Here's one we say on Kauai.  Over time, they have adapted to the Hawaiian environment.  It's hard to see in this picture, but instead of the typical web foot of a water bird, they developed a foot that is better for grasping.


----------



## Palguy (Jul 29, 2009)

Long trip but we made it. 

Dinner at Duke's tonight and then early to bed, I'm bushed.:zzz:


----------



## Kenrabs (Jul 29, 2009)

You'll feel better tomorrow, have a great time.


----------



## Team_Neuera (Jul 29, 2009)

*I'm ready to go back*

Just got back from Kauai on the 18th after being there for a 1 week and I cant wait to get back.  Have fun and be safe.


----------



## Zac495 (Jul 29, 2009)

If you want to really thrill your grandson (it's safe - but expensive) do Birds of Paradise in Kauai. That was the high for my son (literally).

http://www.picturetrail.com/sfx/album/view/22309539

Oahu http://www.picturetrail.com/sfx/album/view/22255025

Kauai http://www.picturetrail.com/sfx/album/view/22291343

Have fun!


----------



## Palguy (Jul 30, 2009)

We spent the first day close by, the grandson couldn't wait to get on a surfboard. He hadn't been on one for a year and a half but was up on his first wave. Not bad for a kid from the mountains of West Virginia.

Tomorrow - Arizona Memorial, Battleship Missouri and Bowfin Submarine.


----------



## Zac495 (Jul 30, 2009)

GREAT SHOTS of him! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Mimi (Aug 1, 2009)

We have 5 grandkids and they have each been to the Hawaiian Islands with us on two occasions (on different vacations).  We love the land of Aloha, but to share it with our extended family is the best life has to offer. Our memories and photographs are priceless! Thanks for sharing, Palguy.


----------



## Palguy (Aug 1, 2009)

Took a break from Waikiki and spent the day exploring the volcano on the Big Island.

We left Ma Ma on Oahu to shop and Brendan and I headed out for our guys adventure. Caught an early flight to Hilo and hopped on one of the Safari helicopters to get a birds eye view.





















Then drove to the summit to spend the afternoon. With a quick stop at the Mauna Loa Mac Nut factory outlet.






And then to the coast for the evening show at the ocean entry at Kalapana. The 1/2 mile hike was not all that hard. Take a flashlight for the trip back. The oooh's and aaah's made it seem like 4th of July fireworks. The trip is well worth it.











Back this morning to Oahu to pack and tomorrow we are off to the island of Kauai. One we have not visited and are really looking forward to.


----------



## Greg G (Aug 2, 2009)

Tom

Nice shots.  Last one of the lava going into the ocean at night is neat

Greg


----------



## Palguy (Aug 3, 2009)

Finally made it to Kauai.  The Waiohai Resort is fantastic and the beaches are to die for.

Time to relax now and slow down the pace. *Right,* surfing again tomorrow morning followed by snorkeling in the afternoon and fishing with Capt'n Terry and Hawaiian Style Fishing on Tuesday. Attending a local chapter meeting of a fraternal organization to which I am a member on Wednesday night.  Maybe we will slow down on Thursday, probably not.

More pictures to come tomorrow, followed hopefully with some exciting fishing stories and pictures, along with a review of the fresh grilled local seafood on Tuesday.


----------



## Kildahl (Aug 3, 2009)

Palguy said:


> Finally made it to Kauai.  The Waiohai Resort is fantastic and the beaches are to die for.
> 
> Time to relax now and slow down the pace. *Right,* surfing again tomorrow morning followed by snorkeling in the afternoon and fishing with Capt'n Terry and Hawaiian Style Fishing on Tuesday. Attending a local chapter meeting of a fraternal organization to which I am a member on Wednesday night.  Maybe we will slow down on Thursday, probably not.
> 
> More pictures to come tomorrow, followed hopefully with some exciting fishing stories and pictures, along with a review of the fresh grilled local seafood on Tuesday.



Good luck! Say hi to Terry from the Iowa/Wisconsin foursome!


----------



## post-it (Aug 3, 2009)

Palguy said:


> Finally made it to Kauai.  The Waiohai Resort is fantastic and the beaches are to die for.
> 
> Time to relax now and slow down the pace. *Right,* surfing again tomorrow morning followed by snorkeling in the afternoon and fishing with Capt'n Terry and Hawaiian Style Fishing on Tuesday. Attending a local chapter meeting of a fraternal organization to which I am a member on Wednesday night.  Maybe we will slow down on Thursday, probably not.
> 
> More pictures to come tomorrow, followed hopefully with some exciting fishing stories and pictures, along with a review of the fresh grilled local seafood on Tuesday.



Tom,

This is west of Poipu right?  You'll love this area.  Good surf at Poipu beach.  Go to Jo Jo's on the west side for shaved ice.


----------



## Palguy (Aug 4, 2009)

The surfing on Poipu Beach was a little rough due to rough water. A lot of people surfing in a small area. Probably will wait until Waikiki or Maui to surf again. The snorkeling was good, but again the rough water right now is clouding up the water and it is a little rough out there right now. But still good never the less.






Made friends with some of the locals.






The Marroitt Waiohai is absolutely gorgeous. More calm and laid back than the Maui Ocean Club and the grounds are very spacious and beautiful.






Had throw one in of the whole crew. The DW doesn't like the camera and shots of her are hard to come by but I thought I needed to add a group shot.






Fishing with Capt'n Terry in the morning. Rough seas should make it an interesting trip. We'll see, wish us luck.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 4, 2009)

*Great info and photos!*

Thanks for posting!


----------



## Palguy (Aug 4, 2009)

Just got back from fishing with Capt'n Terry. Man was it rough. I was over the side for almost the entire trip. First time I have ever been sea sick and boy did I do it right. The grandson however did just fine. I did hear him remark to Terry that he thought I might have lost a body part. Little smart aleck, I don't know where he gets it.

I did manage to catch 2 Aku before setting out a chum line. Fish for dinner tonight. 

But best of all was the next catch that took everyone on the boat 1 1/2 hours to land (sans me of course).

But Brendan was right in the middle of the fray and will remember this one for a long, looooong time.

Here he is, my grandson shows me up yet again.





And here's Terry.






And the star of the show a 7' grey shark. (Yes we did watch "Shark Week" last night.)






I'm gonna lay down for awhile now, I still feel a little under the weather. But it was worth all I went through to see the look on Brendan's face.:whoopie:


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 4, 2009)

What a FANTASTIC experience and GREAT pictures!  Your grandson is a very lucky young man to go on a trip like this with grandpa!

We are going to try fishing, for the first time in Hawaii, next year. - Do you mind posting the costs for this trip?


----------



## Palguy (Aug 4, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> What a FANTASTIC experience and GREAT pictures!  Your grandson is a very lucky young man to go on a trip like this with grandpa!
> 
> We are going to try fishing, for the first time in Hawaii, next year. - Do you mind posting the costs for this trip?



The charter was with "Hawaiian Style Fishing", Captain Terry Teves. The cost was $125 per person for 1/2 day, 4 hours. 

Great guy and has everything you need. Provides light snacks and plenty of juices and drinks. He really works hard for you.


----------



## Zac495 (Aug 4, 2009)

OH WOW!!!!!!! That is super scary! How do we know those big bad boys aren't near us when we swim?
Your pictures are fabulous!! I'm loving them!


----------



## Palguy (Aug 8, 2009)

We have slowed things way down the last 3 days. Visiting some of the local offerings and just taking it easy. We did encounter a new experience when we stopped at a local produce stand and were offered a "lychee" (pronounced just like it looks "lye" "chee" by the locals) . So after instructions on how to open, peel, eat and discard (spit out) the pit we dove in. This is an experience we will always remember. Even though we were hesitant, we tried something different and were rewarded with the most sweet and rewarding new taste we have ever tried. They were fantastic. For those who have not tried them they have a leathery casing which "pops" when you bite it. You then remove the case and eat the fruit, spitting out the seed or pit. It has the appearance of a peeled grape but the fruit is a little firmer and very sweet. So glad we took the chance and tried it, also proud of ourselves for it. Here is a pic of the fruit on the tree.






We then drove to Waimea canyon to spend the morning, amazing place.






Friday we visited Sprouting Horn.






And then the rest of the family obliged me by accompanying me on a trip to the botanical gardens. One of my greatest pleasures is to see all of the beautiful native and tropical flowers and plants. Wierd huh? Oh well, it works for me and I'm paying for this trip so we're going, so there. They were very accommodating about the visit though. I'll post more pics of the plants on my picture site later. But here is a sample.






We're scheduled for Birds In Paradise tomorrow morning if Hurricane Felecia doesn't mess things up for us. The wind and surf have been very high all week.

Wish us luck.


----------



## Zac495 (Aug 9, 2009)

Nice pictures! I hope you can fly tomorrow (or is it today?) Let us know!!!


----------

